# What is your gas Mileage?



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

my 94 GXE "VG motor" gets around 24-25 in town and freeway driving and cruseing around 80-85 it gets around 28-30, I think it has to do with the age, motors, tune up's, how the car is being driven. I have driven my Maxima had at times and seen the 12-15mpg in town driving also. 

My parents have a J30 and it gets better MPG than what you guys have stated, its got a newer version of the 3.0 and it only makes like 190hp also and its even rear wheel drive and its somewhat heaver than our cars I think, there 99 Maxima SE auto gets like 25 in city and like 30ish on the freeway. my mom dont drive the J30 that ruff or hard, but when she drives the maxima she drives it. It was one of those cars that she never wanted in the first place but they ended up getting it anyway.

I would check all the basic stuff and tune-up's, o2 sensors and such and go from there and see if it starts to get better. 

Oh my 94 GXE only has 87k on it now also, so that might be a reason that the Mpg are still somewhat good for such a older car.

Donnie H


----------



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

I have seen a few threads stating I am getting bad milage or 12 miles to the gallon. SO, what is your gas mileage?

I get a little better than 25 with mostly freeway driving at 80 Miles an hour.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sounds like my mileage


----------

